# A4 R32 swap



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

*A4 R32T swap*

Hey guys.
I have had a few people asking me about my swap so I am posting some pictures for those who want to do this.
It was a rather easy swap with alot of parts that did not fit, had to be made or broke down after first test drive









Found a cheap R32 engine from ebay in UK..... it had been stored outside for a while so it was not in a good shape.








Engine block had a few rusty cylinders so I had to bore it 0.5mm overdim.









Engine mounted to gearbox with Touareg adapter in between.
custom engine mounts.









Cylinderhead on and turbo on. modified Holset HX40
















Custom intake:
















Modified oilfilter housing with thermostat oilcooler adapter.








Coated manifold+housing. Also dropped in a 44mm wastegate.








Hood clearance







Had to modify hood and top of engine for it to fit.
Also modified the subframe so I could lower the engine max.




















_Modified by turbo_fb at 11:38 AM 3-21-2010_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: A4 R32T swap (turbo_fb)*

soo cool, congrats on the build, it looks good!
I can't wait to do the same sometime in the future


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: A4 R32T swap (turbo_fb)*

Nice work mate!!!
Did you get the adapter from 034? Are you using the 034 Flywheel and Starter also? And lastly, did you modify the subframe any?
Thanks,
Barry


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: A4 R32T swap (barrygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barrygti* »_
1. Did you get the adapter from 034?
2. Are you using the 034 Flywheel
3. Starter also? And lastly
4. did you modify the subframe any?


1. Yes
2. Not sure
3. Yes
4. Yes


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: A4 R32T swap (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
1. Yes
2. Not sure
3. Yes
4. Yes

Thanks Isaam, I actually just emailed you through the 034 Website regarding some questions.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: A4 R32T swap (barrygti)*

I've got my adapter, flywheel, and starter from 034 and I'm just waiting for a chassis to start my swap!


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

*Re: A4 R32T swap (barrygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barrygti* »_Nice work mate!!!
Did you get the adapter from 034? Are you using the 034 Flywheel and Starter also? And lastly, did you modify the subframe any?
Thanks,
Barry

1: Yes adapter from 034 but it's a OEM VAG part.
2: Yes it's the 034 flywheel but it had to be machined to fit the crank !!!
3: 034 Starter did not fit the engine withouh modifying oilpan.
4: Subframe is raped







Will see if I can get out more pictures.
Also using plug'n play 034efi but it had a few faulty connections so had alot of trouble getting the engine to run propper.
Using SPEC 3+ clutch together with the 034 flywheel.
The 034 parts are made for the 12v VR6 but they have some parts coming for the 24v I suppose.
I started this build almost 2 years ago











_Modified by turbo_fb at 3:52 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: A4 R32T swap (turbo_fb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_fb* »_
I started this build almost 2 years ago









_Modified by turbo_fb at 3:52 AM 3-22-2010_

And we love it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: A4 R32T swap (turbo_fb)*

If you need any help send me over an email.


----------



## sk8element (Sep 25, 2005)

uhhhhh sup with this?

I had a crazy idea last night to do this swap... did you finish? Pics? I haven't searched or stalked you so I have no idea if you have other completed threads about this. Hopefully you have an update with some sick ass pics and numbers!!!!!

Very interested :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Great build!
What kind of oil cooler adapter are you using(it has 2 options for extra sensors??)


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

loving it! and taking notes..... I wanna swap my VRT in an A4 if I ever get the chance. Subscribed!


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

how did the flywheel need to be modified?


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

you can just grab 034's flywheel and done

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-components-vw-vr6-flywheel-vr6-longitudinal-mount-p-1350.html


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I had a huge problem getting the nuts/studs off my 1.8t after I had it white lightening coated like you have here. The nuts fused to the coating and required much higher torque to break them off and with limited engine bay space this can be a nightmare depending on the car. I know this is an old build, but if given the opportunity I'd take off the coating on the flange sections just to avoid headaches.


----------



## sk8element (Sep 25, 2005)

what year A4 is this?

I found a B7 A4 S-Line with a 3.2L already in, trying to buy her and slap a big 'ole turbo on her


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Not the same 3.2l engine. The one in the A4 is a V6, not a VR


----------



## sk8element (Sep 25, 2005)

I just realized that and am very upset about it.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Yea...only Audi that came with a VR 3.2 were the 08ish A3's & TT's.


----------



## sk8element (Sep 25, 2005)

I was hoping to do 3.2 vr project this year, but funding has been postponed :facepalm: maybe in another year or two I'll get to turbo a 3.2L VR... I want to buy a mk2 TT now with a 3.2L VR and turn it into something crazyy  I'd also like to import one from Europe, have it right hand drive, that'd be pretty cool!  


this year i'll just have to settle for my 12v mk4 bt


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

CorrieG60 said:


> Great build!
> What kind of oil cooler adapter are you using(it has 2 options for extra sensors??)



Thanks for all coments. I have been off this forum for a while..
I used a universal adapter to fit between filter and housing for the oilcooler.
Just modified the pin through the oem heatexchanger to cope with the extra length of the adapter.
It´s a Greddy thermostatic adapter, but I changed it with a non thermostatic now.

Engine setup is also rebuilt into a A4 Sedan now. Didn´t like the avant anymore 

Also fitted Haltech ps2k and alot of new parts. Struggeling with trigger setup for the Haltech so hope to sort it out soon... giving me a headace. Solutions are welcome


----------

